# Almost taller then the pickup



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I Like snapping photos


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ahhh.. a 24" wye....I've got 3 in my van....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"This was a proud day for the 24" wye... showing up early and having a positive attitude were really turning things around for him. Winning employee of the month was going to change everything!"

:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Ahhh.. a 24" wye....I've got 3 in my van....


You need a smaller van.:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Must be a fitting for the White House


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Bill said:


> Must be a fitting for the White House


There not big enough to handle all the BS rolling out of there.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Uh, yeah, gimme that 24" wye and a 24" 1/8 bend, a gallon of cement and a gallon of primer.


I bet you ain't gonna dry fit that one, you'd never get it apart.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Uh, yeah, gimme that 24" wye and a 24" 1/8 bend, a gallon of cement and a gallon of primer.
> 
> I bet you ain't gonna dry fit that one, you'd never get it apart.


That is correct. In fact, even after primer and solvent are applied, comealongs are still required to assemble.

I rather work with 24" BW carbon...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

It only takes about a minute to glue up a 4" wye, a 24" is 6 times bigger so I would give a generous 10 minutes to get it installed. :blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you imagine the Fernco's....Not to mention the Schwinn's...:blink:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...or a full sized keg for a "Bud coupling" :Whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Imagine trying to UPS one of them things.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

U666A said:


> "This was a proud day for the 24" wye... showing up early and having a positive attitude were really turning things around for him. Winning employee of the month was going to change everything!"
> 
> :laughing:


Good one . Paint cans or trays and some paint brushes or rollers and yes don't forget the come-along and straps .


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

If you dont get it straight you can use my 24" ram bit...:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

When there that big we us the back hoe bucket to put them together !!! And iv seen a cantex or fernco that big !!!


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> When there that big we us the back hoe bucket to put them together !!! And iv seen a cantex or fernco that big !!!


That's what we do haha sling it in, paint it up and ram in with bucket. not fun to mess with afterwards


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Must get a good buzz off of all that glue and primer.:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

whats the cost?


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

shoppin in chantilly eh? :yes:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

evan said:


> shoppin in chantilly eh? :yes:


Busted


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Busted


Water works?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Keefer w said:


> Water works?


It was actually right near the counter door at ferg


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It was actually right near the counter door at ferg


 If fergy sells it ,it must be gold lined price wise!


----------

